# Happy Birthday to Tom Kelly..



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2004)

Yes, another *Kenpo Senior* reaches the ripe old....... er.... young (sorry sir):uhyeah:  age of *62*

Congratulations....... 
artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Michael Billings (May 3, 2004)

... and still going strong.  Happy Birthday!

 Respectfully,
 -Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> ... and still going strong.  Happy Birthday!
> Respectfully, -Michael



Yep, he just got back from Greece

 :asian:


----------

